
Trump tweet does not exist - pythondude325
https://mt.gisch.dev/
======
ketanmaheshwari
Reminds of Wisdom of Chopra, a random Deepak Chopra Tweet generator:
[https://twitter.com/WisdomOfChopra](https://twitter.com/WisdomOfChopra)

